# Snow Plowing Managment Software



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello! I just got done typing out 50 invoices by hand and then emailing everyone one of them. Is there any easier way? Is there a program out there that I can input:
- Customers Name
- Street Addres (city, state, zip)
- Phone Number
- Billing Address (city, state, zip) I have alot of customers who live out if state since it is there second home
- Phone Number (secondary)
- Email address (optional)
- Driveway Rate per storm
so that after every storm I can pull up the customer files, input the storm date and how many times I plowed the driveway. Then when I get paid, can go back and input the amount and mark it check or cash. Is there anything out there that can do this, or am I going to have to have someone build me something?
Thank You


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I use the Blizzard Buster. You can do everything you mentioned and more!


----------



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

How much does it run?
Thank You


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Check your pm's. :waving:


----------



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

*Blizzard Buster*

I would also like to learn more about Blizzard Buster.Thanks :bluebounc


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

French, send me your email addy in a pm and I'll tell you all about it. Boss :waving:


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I downloaded the trial it seems easy to use but how does it work for billing and how is the routing feature work.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

I use Quickbooks Pro. It will do all that you ask and then some. the program can be tied directly into your email for billing. It runs around 300


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

scuba875 said:


> I downloaded the trial it seems easy to use but how does it work for billing and how is the routing feature work.
> 
> Thanks
> Pat


For billing, you just click on enter charges, select customer, and enter what you did. For routing, you click on routing, select customer, and add all your info. The full version is $220.00


----------



## naco (Aug 29, 2004)

where do you get this software at?


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

where can i find the software ?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

The downloadble free version is available at adkad.com It allows you to enter up to 5 customers. I have the full version which allows you to enter up to 10,000 customers.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I have GroundsKeeper Pro from Adkad and I love it. I have all the features of blizzard buster with some more stuff for landscaping. Once you fully figure everything out about the program you will realize its worth every penny. payup


----------



## Operasoft (Jan 19, 2011)

dmjr77;183356 said:


> Hello! I just got done typing out 50 invoices by hand and then emailing everyone one of them. Is there any easier way? Is there a program out there that I can input:
> - Customers Name
> - Street Addres (city, state, zip)
> - Phone Number
> ...


Hello there, I'm glad to see you have taken the time out of your busy schedule to see how the proper software can help you grow your business. Check out what Operasoft is all about. If you have any questions about our leading Snow Management software, please contact me at 1-888-986-7372 extension 427 or by email at [email protected]

Operasoft is the leading provider of Residential & Municipal Snow removal Management Software. Designed using Microsoft Dynamics CRM technology which is simply an extension of Microsoft Outlook, it provides a powerful and stable backbone to run every aspect of snow removal operations smoothly.

The software solution requires no onsite installation and handles all types of service calls, real-time dispatching, GPS tracking, contract management, invoicing and much more. It integrates with many accounting systems. Imagine having a simple view of all the snow routes displayed on Google Earth, sequencing clients in an order to optimize the number of clients per miles driven. Managing revenues per route is easy, imagine measuring revenues per mile! The leading indicator for profitability, as well as customer service.
The MODIS terminal (onboard touch screen) shows drivers their own route as well as all other routes with client comments/instructions pop-ups per location (example; where to put the snow) at their fingertips.
Any driver/operator is immediately a master of all snow routes, even ones they have never driven! The dispatcher tracks route progress in real-time and can easily view route completion, open/closed service calls, and damage reports, right on Google Earth. Operasoft gives another new tool to the dispatcher, the ability to assign operators that have completed their routes/runs to assist the less experienced operators that have not yet finished their current snow routes. It's like having more vehicles.

Best regards,


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

I have used several different scheduling programs over the years. I would highlly recommend Q Express and Quick books. I can invoice a simple salting or plowing event (53 accounts) in less than 2 minutes and then email/fax through quickbooks. The whole process takes less than 1/2 hour.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

rblake how do you send multiple invoices through qb? is there some add on i am not aware of?

i own QB for contractors (since i am one) and have created a template for plowing but still don't have a quick way to bill a bunch of people.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i use NCH Express accounts/Invoice. works very well and is only around $70. they have a free 30 day trial. very simple to set up and use.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

s. donato - each property/invoiced is done seperately. I just email each one one at a time. Q Express is what saves me time. Each customer service is entered into the customer file; Plow 1-4, 4-6, 6-8, salt etc. Say it snow 2". I then select each service; plow 1-4, salt, walks 1-4 and salt. Check the date, etc, and it sends it to quickbooks.


----------

